# i got my turtles



## ashley_morris22 (Dec 31, 2004)

hi all,
i gut got my turtles for AMAZING AMAZON they were great.
just through i would let everyone know


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 31, 2004)

kewl get som piccies asap ash


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Dec 31, 2004)

i have a prob with the pic as it alway says that they are to big how do i fix that?


----------



## instar (Dec 31, 2004)

Ashley, just right click your pic and click "edit". The pic will open in paint. Click "image" above then choose "stretch/skew". This brings up a box in which you can change the size of your pic by %.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 31, 2004)

do u have photo shop open it in that then go to image then imgae size if not u can just right click on the pic it should have an edit option click it and u should be able to work it out if u have a photo editing program i think u can do it in ms paint


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*turtles i got*

my turtles, i have 3, huey, 17cm long (just shell), duey, 18cm long, and puddles, 17 cm long


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*turtles*

more pics


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*more*

more


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*more*

more


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

nice looking turts mate and dosnt pauls rock


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

yep


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

by the way thanks instar and jimmy, now i can post pics, i will take a photo of my golden bell frogs soon


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

they have been messured from top of shell to bottom of shell


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

just another hint if u attach a picture then click preview u can put 3 pics in one post


----------



## Crocboy (Jan 1, 2005)

*RE: more*

Cool turts mate, what type are they?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

thanks jim,
they are COMMON LONGNECK TURTLE.


----------



## instar (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

Chelodina longicollis crocboy, and nice ones too. How old Ashley? 

lookforward to the frog pics too. :wink:


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

They look like my gadget   But they are a very nice species tho


----------



## Ricko (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

hey ashley did u get them from amazing amazon down here in vic?


----------



## Dicco (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

He sure did.


----------



## Crocboy (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

I have some Brisbane river turtles coming soon, there is 2 of them and the carapace measures about 25cm.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

Cool, where from?


----------



## Crocboy (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

From a mate that that bought them as hatchlings 6 years ago in Adelaide.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 2, 2005)

*RE: more*

see thats y i dont use normal post for sending animals


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 3, 2005)

*RE: more*



> He sure did.


thanks dicco

i'm not shore how old i will email them to find out


----------



## Suj (Jan 3, 2005)

*RE: more*

very cool turtles dude! 

Huey, Duey... wheres Louie?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 3, 2005)

*RE: more*

well,

a bloke walks into a bar with 3 turtles, orders a drink, then another then another, gets you and goes to the lou, he asked the bartender if he could watch them for him,.
when he left the bartender asked the first one 
hi whats you name, 
he replied huey,
(bt) how's your day been?
(huey) great been in and out of puddles all day what more could u want?
then the bartender asked the second one
hi whats your name?
he replied duey.
(bt) hows you day been
(duey) great, had a big feed the spent the rest of the day in and out of paddles.
(bt) great)
he asked the the third one,
you must be louie,
and she replied NO IM PUDDLES DON'T ASK ME HOW MY DAY HAS BEEN.

thats y


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jan 3, 2005)

*RE: more*

i think thats saposed to be ducks lol


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 3, 2005)

*RE: more*

i know


----------

